# Looking for D&D group in Olympia, Wa area!



## Shellman (Sep 25, 2007)

Im an experienced gamer looking for a gaming group in the Olympia, Wa area. I am willing to DM or be a player. Please send e-mail to Shellman71@comcast.net if interested.


----------

